
BoostIO/Boostnote: A markdown editor for developers on Mac, Windows and Linux - axiomdata316
https://github.com/BoostIO/Boostnote
======
Waterluvian
Bizarre. It has 10k stars and 500 issues so it's clearly got some popularity.
But I can't find much at all about what the features are.

Also it shows a mobile version in the only image there is, yet it doesn't look
like there is a mobile version.

Edit: ah. I switched to desktop webpage and it's all clear. Their mobile
version is lacking.

Edit edit: still can't find a mobile version.

------
kplex
Looks like work on the project has been stalled -
[https://github.com/BoostIO/boostnote-
mobile/issues/201](https://github.com/BoostIO/boostnote-mobile/issues/201)

